# Amazon Kindle



## mixxed_up (20. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe vor, mir zu Weihnachten einen Amazon Kindle schenken zu lassen. Hat hier jemand so ein Gerät und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen? Mich interessieren besonders die Funktionen und die Unterstützten Formate (PDF, EPUP etc.)

mfg mixxed


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2011)

Über die unterstützten Formate kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen. Ich hatte mir ein Kindle für den Urlaub gekauft. Kaufen und laden von Büchern über den Kindle Store klappt super. Selbst bei strahlendem Sonnenschein kann man das reflektionsfreie Display super lesen. Von daher ist das Teil top!


----------



## Jaguar84 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo mixxed_up,

falls es bei dir noch aktuell ist mit dem Kindle, schau dir nochmal das an: Amazon Kindle vor allem den Punkt Kritik.
ePub kann der Kindle von Haus aus erstmal nicht, aber es gibt Möglichkeiten ePubs zu konvertieren: ePub auf Kindle - Kammerath Network
Unterstützte Formate:	Kindle (AZW), TXT, PDF, ungeschützte MOBI, PRC nativ; HTML, DOC, DOCX, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP nach Konvertierung.

Ich persönlich besitze keinen, habe aber mit meinem iPad den Vorteil sowohl im iBooks Store als auch im Kindle Store (da gibts ja ein App...) Bücher zu holen, aber wegen den Punkten bei Kritik würde ich das niemals tun.


----------



## Memphys (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde mir zu Weihnachten einen Sony PRS-T1 schenken, unterstützt viele Formate ohne konvertieren ( EPUB, PDF, TXT, HTML, MP3, AAC, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP), man kann aus vielen Quellen laden, man kann damit Musik hören (SDHC-Karte kann man nutzen ;D) und er hat sogar einen brauchbaren Internetbrowser (und, als Androidgerät, lässt er sich natürlich rooten ). Kostet ~150€.

Der einzige Nachteil ist, das man einen WLAN-Spot braucht um Bücher runterzuladen, der Kindle hat Wi-Fi.

PS: Das Ding hat Touchscreen.


----------

